# help mix and match tripower center carb



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a tripower. The throttle shaft on the center carb is loose. The idle jumps dramatically when I wiggle it. While shopping for a throttle shaft, I discovered that the center carb is actually from a smaller engine Chevy. Rather than use this carb and fix the throttle shaft, I thought I would upgrade to something sized correctly for my 389 engine. 

Here are my thoughts:


My intake manifold is 1965 correct.
My end carbs are 1965 correct (I think)
The fuel lines that I have are not correct.
I don't need a correct 1965 center carb, but that would be great!
The Parts Place sells a 1966 center carb - will it work?
Is my center carb base going to be compatible (do I replace it or fix the shaft)?
If you spot any compatible carb for sale on eBay, craigslist, here, etc., please let me know!


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a used center carb from a '66 tri-power. When I picked up my '65, the previous owner had replaced it. Don't know why, and don't know if it's fully functionable, but you can try it. I'll take some pictures of it tonight, when I get home from work.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Problem with a 66 carb is they use a choke stove mounted on the intake. Check with mike (i think) at pontiactripower.com


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The '65 center carb is 'correct' for a '65 389...they even used it on the 421, with slight changes in jetting. Try one off of a '65 Chevy...and change out the jets. Easier to find. You state that your idle changes when you wiggle the throttle shaft. Stop wiggling it. "Loose Throttle Shaft Syndrome" is severly over-rated, and pretty much hogwash, unless it's flat worn out.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

torpedo51 said:


> I have a tripower. The throttle shaft on the center carb is loose. The idle jumps dramatically when I wiggle it. While shopping for a throttle shaft, I discovered that the center carb is actually from a smaller engine Chevy. Rather than use this carb and fix the throttle shaft, I thought I would upgrade to something sized correctly for my 389 engine.
> 
> Here are my thoughts:
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, the 66 center bores are slightly larger than the 65.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Although this is NOT a 66 carb this is the 66 style carb choke stove type choke on a 66 styled manifold


----------



## Familytradition (Jul 2, 2014)

*Do you still have your 66 center I need a top.*

Please let me know I'm in middle of rebuild am I'm stuck. 




Joe'sToy said:


> I have a used center carb from a '66 tri-power. When I picked up my '65, the previous owner had replaced it. Don't know why, and don't know if it's fully functionable, but you can try it. I'll take some pictures of it tonight, when I get home from work.


----------



## JOE CAPP (Apr 12, 2015)

The 65 center carb is a small base and the 66 is the only year with a large base center carb so not interchangeable


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Familytradition said:


> Please let me know I'm in middle of rebuild am I'm stuck.


I don't have the spare carb anymore, been three years since this post! I ended up taking my center carb off and sending both the old one and the spare to Mike at PontiacTripower.com. He rebuilt my center carb, replaced the top horn piece, the threads on fuel inlet where stripped.

Your best bet is to send an email to Mike, he will call you and then you can discuss with him. Here is a pic of my rebuilt carb after I got it back from Mike.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

JOE CAPP said:


> The 65 center carb is a small base and the 66 is the only year with a large base center carb so not interchangeable


x2. 

If one has a Rochetor 2G and its has the correct small fuel inlet, for the last 10 years have beenable to buy reproduction 2G Tripower throttle shafts with the correct staked flanges on them and then rebuild the throttle body's. In the late '80's through mid 90's I stumbled onto and bought numerous small inlet 2G's that could be made into faily correct '61-65 Pontiac tripower carbs. Back then I was also buying really poor condition tripower carbs, ones with busted tops, just to get the the correct throttle body's.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't you just buy the base plates?? I bought two for my outboard carbs. Also I would invest in some K&N filters. I was changing the paper ones about three times a summer, if not more.


----------

